# SWEATERS FOR SALE (3 lbs - 4 lbs ONLY) BRAND NEW!



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

*Hi again,

I have 4 different sweaters up for sale that I knitted myself and it's never been worn. The only time it was worn was when I had Tiny modeling the sweaters. 

This material is 100% nylon. It's is amazingly SOFT and has a texture of a teddy cloth. This outfit comes in 2 pieces. The sweater and a scarf. Your chihuahua will appreciate you so much more for keeping the neck warm when you take your chihuahua out for a night walk - especially on a breezy night. It has 2 front leg holes for your baby. This sweater is very unique because I personally design it myself. You will not find this at any store. This alone will make your baby stand out and extremly special.

The sweaters you're about to see will fit Chihuahua that weight 3 lbs to 4 lbs ONLY. *

This is first comes first serve. If you're interested in any sweaters, please let me know ASAP. I will reserve the sweater for you. Payment must be received ASAP. Once the payment has been received. I will come back and edit the sweater as sold. The sweater length is about 8" and the girth is about 11".

*I will not be taking any request for a larger weight at this time - I'm SORRY. But please do look out for any future sweaters that you're interested in. *


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Those are amazing! I love the rainbow sweater. I will see how the ones I ordered fit Chloe first, then I may order another one.  You are very talented.

sandra
www.chloescutomharness.com


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

these sweaters are beautiful!


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Very sweet sweaters. I'm afraid of the buttons, do the dogs attempt to chew them off? I'm only asking becuz my pup is only 5 mos old and she is chewing everything and maybe, hopefully this will begin to subside as she gets older...?


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

not at all, because the buttons or the hearts are located on the top of the body. Unless your dog knows how to take of his/her clothes without any help and decided to chew on it. Or if the owner is not responsible for storing the clothes after removing from the dog. Otherwise, I can't see how a dog can chew off the buttons or hearts from the sweater.

Thanks,

Linda


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i am in love with number 4. such a shame you only do paypal though


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

yay! chiwi is going to look sooooooo adorable in that sweater! i'm so excited!


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

THE 4TH SWEATER IS NO LONGER AVAILABE. IT'S GOING TO CHIWI IN NEW JERSEY! 

THANK YOU :wave: 

LINDA AND TINY


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

i might take number 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they are AWESOME @[email protected]!!!!!!!!

i love you so much linda, you are my knitting rock star! lol
only thing is yume is really really small, only 1.14 pounds  

maybe can you do a custom one that looks like it?
email or PM me when you get a chance, *licks* thanks!!

:wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

they are super cute  

kisses nat


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

UPDATE:

Sweater # 3 and # 4 are no longer available. Thank you very much!

Linda and Tiny


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Cute Sweaters!!!


----------

